# Vote for new idea on Adobe's feedback sit



## Roelof Moorlag (Apr 8, 2017)

I just posted a new feature request at Adobes feedback site:

"There is a 'like' button so people can vote for a new feature request. Now, i would like a 'dislike'  button addition to adress suggestions and idea's that not adding any value to the program."

Anyone who does like this idea can vote for it here:
Add a 'dislike' button on the new feature request page | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------

